# Wooden Lacrosse sticks?



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking for a new wood working project with potential for profit? Try wooden lacrosse (LAX) sticks! Seriously.

Kids wanted to play LAX in the yard. Broke out my old wooden stick and picked up some cheap modern sticks at the Goodwill Store. The wood stick performs well and looks neat.

After trying to buy more wooden sticks I realized they not very abundant. Supposedly there are stick makers here in NY, but no websites, no phone calls returned, no real way to track them down. Forum chatter says wait time for a stick is 2 years! Same chatter says prices are $200. Both of those numbers are ridiculous.

So give it some thought. Only tricky part is the steam bending, but once your form is made the rest is easy.

Plenty of pics on the web to get the design right.











So go ahead and do a little searching on wood lax sticks. You will see that most of the questions are "where can I buy one". With luck the answer to that question next year will be "On the SlingShot Forum".

K in NY


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Link to vintage stick collection. Note prices and how noting is in stock. Pics are fair reference for designs"

http://www.antiqueskis.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=1820&show=120&page=1


----------

